# Is it possible?



## Disposed

Since getting answers on XDA seems impossible i figure i will try here.

Is it possible to apply the A2DP fix that CM7 has used on a sense based rom? I want my bluetooth to sound good without having to use CM7.


----------



## Undeadk9

Negative.

Sent from my Liberty ROM using Tapatalk


----------

